# I appreciate the gift, but I don't want this.



## Mike Stoklasa (Jan 21, 2022)

@Null I was gifted True and Honest Faggot by some kind user. But have no desire for to have it. Can you please pass it on to someone else that actually wants it?


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2022)

no


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Jan 21, 2022)

Okay...


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Jan 21, 2022)

Look on the bright side, now you can use the drink reaction.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm starting to believe the actual Mike Stoklasa is behind this account.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 21, 2022)

ONE OF US

ONE OF US

ONE OF US


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 21, 2022)

Phil The Thrill said:


> I'm starting to believe the actual Mike Stoklasa is behind this account.


I assumed it was Rich Evans posing as Mike to shitpost/defame him.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Jan 21, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> ONE OF US
> 
> ONE OF US
> 
> ONE OF US



I'll just make another account that doesn't have the sticker.


----------



## What the shit (Jan 21, 2022)

You get what you deserve for being such a shit poster.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey @Null, if he doesn't want it can I have _two_ T&H stickers? I want them sandwiching my degenerate avatar.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 21, 2022)

Uncle Sid said:


>


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 21, 2022)

People complain about the most ridiculous shit.


----------



## glib (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Groserr (Jan 21, 2022)

> Can you please pass it on





Null said:


> no



lmao get fucked


----------



## R00T (Jan 21, 2022)

Can we move this thread to T and H so out newest inductee can get the “real experience?”


----------



## Caesare (Jan 21, 2022)

R00T said:


> Can we move this thread to T and H so out newest inductee can get the “real experience?”


There's not one thread there worth a fuck.


----------



## R00T (Jan 21, 2022)

Caesare said:


> There's not one thread there worth a fuck.


your point?


----------



## Grub (Jan 21, 2022)

Imagine complaining because someone gave null $20 so you could get stickers and badge.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 21, 2022)

R00T said:


> your point?


Why add yet another?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jan 22, 2022)

Enjoy the extra ratings, for me it makes the forced shit name/avatar/profile background bearable.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 22, 2022)

You have autism now


----------



## Don Yagon (Jan 22, 2022)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Look on the bright side, now you can use the drink reaction.


He doesn't need to use anything other than .


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 23, 2022)

Nigger Reddit + Cope.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jan 23, 2022)

@Mike Stoklasa the trick is that you can use the  rate for anything and everything. I use it for posts I like as much as I use it for posts that I hate and that make me angery.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 23, 2022)

The green badge of HRT.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 23, 2022)

yeah I know that feel about getting forcibly pozzed to the nulltrain


----------



## Hijaboholic (Jan 26, 2022)

Are there users that we can not give T&H?


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 26, 2022)

Hijaboholic said:


> Are there users that we can not give T&H?



I would imagine the "People of Interest". But, that's just a guess. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 29, 2022)

Mike Stoklasa said:


> I'll just make another account that doesn't have the sticker.


Oh  he really did drop this account

@Mike Stoklasa's message to whomever bought him T&H:


----------

